# Developpement widgets



## pulpnet (3 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais lancer  un sujet sur le developpement des widgets du dashboard de Tiger.
je trouve qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'info la dessus, c'est un peu le flou.
Dommage, il serait sympa d'avoir un site juste avant la sorties de Tiger specialisé dans les widgets pour proposer beaucoup de widgets lors de la sortie officiel de tiger.

Mais pour ça il faut en developper avant, et je suis juste arrivé à savoir que pour developper un widget, c'était en html+css+javascript.

Mais bon il doit y avoir des contraintes, des méthodes de developpement pour rendre une page html en widget.

D'après la keynote, on developpe un widget par le webkit d'apple, je connais le html+css+javascript mais apres lecture des informations proposées par Apple sur le webkit, ça m'a l'air pas si simple.

J'attends donc vos avis la dessus. Et si un developpeur a déjà fait un widget, qu'il n'hésite pas a dire comment.

ps : je ne sais pas si faut mettre ce sujet dans developpement mac os X ou developpement web   

a+


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2004)

pulpnet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais lancer  un sujet sur le developpement des widgets du dashboard de Tiger.
> je trouve qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'info la dessus, c'est un peu le flou.
> ...



aucune info ne filtrera a propos du dashboard tout ceux qui seront pris la main dans le sac
à balancer -------------------------------------------> la porte

une nouvelle directive interne va voir le jour au sujet des clauses contrats suite à trop de divulgation de données sensibles

si tu veux t'initier à la notion de widget

kde------------>kdevelop----------->new projet--------->widget

ou amuse toi avec konfabulator (assez limité)


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2004)

pulpnet a dit:
			
		

> ...Je voudrais lancer  un sujet sur le developpement des widgets du dashboard de Tiger...


C'est prématuré, il n'est pas encore public 

Par contre tu peux t'inscrire comme développeur 
C'est par ici...


----------



## pulpnet (3 Juillet 2004)

Je suis bien inscrit comme développeur.

Ca serait dommage de ne pas parler de developpement de widgets dashboard, même si c'est encore prématuré.

Les développeurs parlent bien de Tiger pour mettre a jour leurs soft.

J'espere vraiment que ce sujet restera ouvert et qu'il sera complété !


A+


----------



## minime (3 Juillet 2004)

pulpnet a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais lancer  un sujet sur le developpement des widgets du dashboard de Tiger. je trouve qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'info la dessus, c'est un peu le flou.



David Hyatt commence un peu à en parler, il va sans doute continuer.


----------



## simon (4 Juillet 2004)

Voici ma position en tant que modérateur pour un sujet sur Dashboard (ou tout autre technologie qui sont dans Tiger):

Toutes ces nouveautés n'étant pas encore sorties et encore sous NDA, et par conséquent on ne peut pas en parler. A moins que Apple ne rende publique un API ou une documentation avant la sortie de Tiger il ne serait pas question de parler de ça ici. Je ne me vois pas prendre cette décision pour les forums de MacG. Comme dit plus haut le blog du responsable de Safari en parle pas mal et il y aura tjs d'autres sites pour en parler 

Désolé, je voudrais bien en parler également et avoir des infos pour dvpt des widgets avant le sortie de Tiger. Mais c'est reservé aux membre de l'ADC et ils doivent également avoir un forum ou un mailing pour en parler


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ici ce sont les modérateurs ou les administrateurs qui décident de qui prend la porte.
> 
> 
> 
> Et non, ça ne te regarde pas. Point.



Je vois vraiment pas le probleme à dire que les gens prendront la porte d'Apple

je me demande si vous savez lire cela ne concerne en rien prendre la porte du forum
et donc ce que je dis a propos de la société Apple ne concerne que moi

et donc vous me permettrez de sourire à vos interventions dénouées de sens

Concernant le dashboard

http://www.apple.com/macosx/tiger/dashboard.html

pour plus de précision l'équipe de Konfabulator Perry et Arlo sont associés au projet
c'est en effet interressant que l'idée d'une petite application (empreinté aux xwindow)
soit incorporée pleinement au systeme

la notion de widget propose une vision beaucoup plus souple de l'interface graphique
par la possibilité de la moduler à l'infini 

cela ouvre aussi l'acces au developpement de petites applications par des gens ayant une connaissances tres limitée de la programmation 

le shémas des widgets du dash sont pratiquement semblable à ceux des konfabulator widgets mais ils offrent la possibilité de coder plus sérieusement

le dashboard utilise le framework webkit

javascript framework et html heritiere de kjs et khtml incluant le moteur javascript mozilla

mais au contraire de konfabulator le traitement des widgets au niveau du parse est dissocié du traitement bytecode (voir notion de vm)

la notion de frameserver fera le jour sous Tiger aussi
c'est un redéploiement de l'architecture concernant les applications serveurs

je ne peux en dire car n'ayant pas terminé mes API et n'ayant pas encore tout valider
avec JKH

enfin pour terminer nous pouvons parler de l'aspect fonctionnel de la notion de widget
dans le deploiement d'un desktop utilisateur. Le dashboard se servant d'une nouvelle techno au niveau du systeme il n'est donc pas possible de parler du developpement
a proprement dit d'un widget mais que tout le monde se rassure pour les developpeurs cela va être l'éclate ainsi que pour les néophites

Il existe deja des versions de Tiger réservées aux membres des équipes de dev et de testeurs et quelques externes travaillant sur L'OS ................ 

pour ma part meme si cela tourne plutot bien je suis deçu par le "on reste sur des acquis au niveau du desktop" je pensais que la 3d serait pour Tiger.

Voila les dernieres  lignes sont pour les pénibles


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2004)

_pour plus de précision l'équipe de Konfabulator Perry et Arlo sont associés au projet
 c'est en effet interressant que l'idée d'une petite application (empreinté aux xwindow)
 soit incorporée pleinement au systeme
_

Dernieres news ils sont exclus .................


----------



## minime (10 Juillet 2004)

pulpnet a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, il serait sympa d'avoir un site juste avant la sorties de Tiger specialisé dans les widgets pour proposer beaucoup de widgets lors de la sortie officiel de tiger.



Voilà déjà un site, sans doute le premier, consacré aux widgets. Ça n'a pas trainé.


----------



## simon (10 Juillet 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Voilà déjà un site, sans doute le premier, consacré aux widgets. Ça n'a pas trainé.



J'ai également comme projet de créer un site pour échanger ces widgets. J'ai acheté le nom de domaine www.dashboardshare.com pour l'instant je n'ai encore rien fait mais j'avais comme projet de lancer le site lors du lancement de Tiger. Si vous avez des idées ou des requêtes n'hésitez pas ! 

Le but du site serait basé sur icalshare.com, c-à-d de partager les widgets et également des tutorials pour la création de ces widgets ainsi qu'un forum. En gros un truc assez simple mais efficace


----------



## sylko (10 Juillet 2004)

Tu peux déjà te familiariser sur Konfabulator avec Widget Maker


----------



## simon (10 Juillet 2004)

En fait je vais m'y mettre maintenant  je vous tiens au courant


----------



## renaud_ (11 Juillet 2004)

Moi je trouve qu'il y a déjà beaucoup d'informations.
Rien qu'avec ce qu'a dit Hyatt, on peut déjà coder des widget avec Safari 1.2. Toutes les technologies sont déjà présentes dans nos butineurs !
Après, pour qu'ils aient réellement la gueule de widgets, il faudra Tiger, mais bon...
Quand aux améliorations de Safari 2.0, elles sont relativement ciblées et peuvent souvent être contournées pendant le dév.
Pour moi, la ressource manquante à l'heure actuelle, c'est des idées


----------



## noAr (12 Juillet 2004)

J'ignore si pour des spécialistes c'est d'une importance capitale mais j'ai trouvé un lien qui semble remettre en question ce que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir dit au sujet de ces widgets (javascript + XML) :

http://www.artofadambetts.com/archives/000096.html

et qui renvoie à d'autres trucs.

Excusez pour le dérangement si cela n'a aucune utilité pour vous 


noAr


----------



## pRETENDER (12 Juillet 2004)

renaud_ a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, la ressource manquante à l'heure actuelle, c'est des idées



Ben moi c'est le contraire ! J'ai pas mal d'idées mais je ne sais pas si elles sont réalisables, et je pense être incapable d'essayer..

Je pensais d'abord à un widget qui, non content  d'afficher le morceau lu par iTunes, integrerait une fonction rechercher (à l'image de celle d'iTunes) et un espèce de menu déroulant contenant les listes de lecture.. 

Ou aussi un widget utilisant Windows Media (désolé désolé désolé) qui pourrait arriver à lire les radios nationales (genre Europe 2, rmc tout ca..)

Si je pense à aut' chose je vous dis !!


----------



## pRETENDER (13 Juillet 2004)

Ben quoi ca vous plaît pô ??  ..

En tous cas ca me servirait bien .........


----------



## renaud_ (14 Juillet 2004)

Personnellement, je trouve que ce sont de très bonnes idées, surtout la seconde. La première fait appel au système, donc sans l'API de DashBoard, comment connaitre la méthode d'appel ... Pour la seconde, je me demande si dans la mesure ou les widgets sont appelés via une touche, ils sont ré-générés à chaque fois et ne vivent que lorsqu'ils sont visibles, ou s'ils persistent mais ne sont pas affichés. En tout cas, ce sont de bonnes idées ! Je les note dans un coin


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

renaud_ a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je trouve que ce sont de très bonnes idées, surtout la seconde. La première fait appel au système, donc sans l'API de DashBoard, comment connaitre la méthode d'appel ... Pour la seconde, je me demande si dans la mesure ou les widgets sont appelés via une touche, ils sont ré-générés à chaque fois et ne vivent que lorsqu'ils sont visibles, ou s'ils persistent mais ne sont pas affichés. En tout cas, ce sont de bonnes idées ! Je les note dans un coin



Je te remercie bien ! :love:

Si l'envie te prend un jour de dévellopper un tel widget, pense à me le dire  , ca me sera tres utile !


----------



## simon (20 Juillet 2004)

Voilà j'ai mis en ligne le site suivant: http://www.dashboardshare.com pour l'instant y a pas grand chose (forcément ) mais je vous laisse essayer la chose 


Surtout n'hésitez pas à me dire si vous avez des problèmes ou des bugs, merci  



PS: oui le site est en anglais mais je vous rassure j'ai prévu une infrastructure pour pouvoir créer une version français ( ou autre mais c'est pas moi qui ferait la traduction )


----------



## kisco (14 Avril 2005)

bon, voilà Tiger qui arrive !

ton site est bien en place, mais malheureusement le "concurrent" a déjà une quarantaine de widgets à disposition... Tu vas faire quoi ?  

et concernant les widgets quelques questions : 
ils seront tous gratuits ? vu que c'est comme une page web, cela veut bien dire que tout ceux que l'on télécharge on peut les modifier ? non ? en faisant "afficher le contenu du paquet..." on a accès aux sources
Est-ce qu'il existera des Widgets à "acheter" ? enfin techniquement parlant ?

bah voilà quoi je me réjouis de tester tout ça et éventuellement d'en créer !


http://www.dashboardshare.com/
http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/


----------



## simon (15 Avril 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> bon, voilà Tiger qui arrive !
> 
> ton site est bien en place, mais malheureusement le "concurrent" a déjà une quarantaine de widgets à disposition... Tu vas faire quoi ?
> 
> ...



Comme tu le dis Tigre arrive alors encore une peu de patience :-D mais vous en entendrez parler


----------

